

Verbling (YC) Links Up Language Learners With Native Speakers - moses1400
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/08/verbling-links-up-language-learners-with-native-speakers-through-live-video-chat

======
seto28
Both Verbling and Quartzy got TC coverage today, both are YC S11 startups I
think, so I wonder why Quartzy got so much more attention than Verbling did.

